# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  real or fake test 300

## rvb937

I just purchased this tonight just wanted to check it out. The source I went thru is good just need a expert opinion. It is super test 300 10ml.

edit. please dont post ugl names. you can scratch out the lab names on the bottles then repost them. thanx

----------


## baseline_9

Please edit out the UGL names withing your post... Including the pics...

And please read the rules...

----------


## rvb937

I apologize that I skimmed the rules an didn't comprehend the ugl until I went back an reread that. Ill scratch an repost. Thank you

----------


## rvb937

I did some quick editing on my phone an put some clip art over the ugl I apologize about the first time I posted them

----------


## Matt

Its made by a well known ugl mate and should be ok but the only real test will be you using it....

----------


## rvb937

Thanks mate greatly appreciated. Its a ugl id never heard of that's why I had to ask. Thanks for confirming an ill be trying it out this week

----------


## joedamian

It looks good..

----------


## pwr_lifter2012

I have seen product made by Prosum on some of these sites here in Canada. Was wondering about the legitimacy of them?

----------

